# Show us your lure collection!



## aleg75

Yakkers!

Though it was about time to show off our lure collections, seen a few already but thought starting a topic just to show them off might be a good idea (or bad)........my collection is small, and about 90% of them havent caught a fish. My fisho background has typically been bait, and lures are only starting to work for me, and lets face it, off a yak it's a must! anyway here is mine..........now come on, show me yours!

Ash


----------



## YakAtak

I don't have a lot more than you Ash, it's ok mate, ya gotta start somewhere.  
Will take some photos tomorrow, after I get back from fishing


----------



## bazzoo

good idea Ash , will try to assemble them all in one place and photograph them tomorrow , hopefully after fishing parramatta river


----------



## paffoh

Ash mate,

Amazing, was thinking about a similar thread when I read this...

Luckily I was organising some of my lures for my trip away over the Christmas period so I put together a series of photos to show you about 40% of my lure collection, I also have a lot of lures, rods and reels at my parents place in Merimbula so I can use out on my fathers Quintrex 540 spirit ( Yes this includes Jigs, no point me having them at home as there are no Kingies in LBG )...

Im hoping most of the photos turned out ok but I noticed 2 or more seem to be stuffed due to one too many beers and lack of sleep but im hoping I dont have to wipe up too much drool mate, Just thinking I have probably lost about half this many HB's in LBG over the past 10 years including about 5 Oargee Peewees and Plows plus a million Stumpjumpers... Perhaps we can don some wetsuits and scuba gear and go for a look, just a pity we wouldnt be able to see more than a metre in front of us ( + im scared of massive carp trying to suck on my toes! ).

Anyway, enough of my crap let the images do the talking :


----------



## bazzoo

Paff, thats absolutely fantastic, boy am i envious , and how well organised, your a legend


----------



## andybear

Wow..... I was going to show my 20 or so lures....but after seeing all that stock, my collection seems very unimpressive. Not all that many years ago, when people saw you using lures, you were considered to be a rat bag radical. I have always liked them though!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Paff,
What lure shop do you buy from, i'm gona buy some shares in them. The amount of lures you have there stock is bound to go up  
Nice work mate does the missus know :twisted: 
I would take a photo of mine but it only consists of 2/ sx40 2/ micro mullet 1/popper, rest are sp's

Cheers dave


----------



## Dodge

Paff I get confused with 20 add lures, I would be a cot case with that many :roll:


----------



## Gunston

Paffoh that's a very impressive collection :!: 
Are you married :?: 
Because if you are, what's your secret for telling the wife where the money has gone :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Or don't you tell her :twisted:

Chris


----------



## bazzoo

Paff, i notice you keep your soft plastics in tackel boxes out of their snap lock bags , is this successful , as when i have tried it , they seem to dry out and become brittel,i would much prefer to carry them like you do , its more conveniant


----------



## bazzoo

paffs lures are too hard an act for me to follow, and i dont have a large collection , so i thought i might show the travellin pack also known as the sportsman pack i take with me on the kayak , as well as a couple of antiques


----------



## paffoh

Oooooo a floppy!

Now they are an awesome lure, had much success on them?
I also notive you have some Twin tail grubs and some Wonder wobblers ( The 2 metal bottom ones in the older lures ), people have been trying to flog copies of that lure on Ebay for upwards of $10 dollars when good copies can be bought for $3 from Kmart... I havent used mine but I have been told by my dad they were awesome back in the 1970's and you were considered a freak using anything else!

Re : Soft plastics - I dont use mine so much but requested a Berkley tackle bag or Rapala bag to house all the money I seem to waste on the Squidgies and Atomic brands, Starlo uses a very similar system to house all his flick baits but considering the vast array he would have access to I doubt he worries too much about them drying out... Im trying to force myself into using them more as I only really use HB's, They havent dried out too much as there not in direct sunlight but they have lost there smell slightly ( The Atomic ones smelt like garlic so bad they make me feel ill ).

Re : My lure collection - I was a DJ ( Discjockey to you older folk ) for over 13 years and had a massive record collection including 12+ crates of records so when I quit to concentrate on running my small business I really needed another collecting hobby, some people collect old Star Wars figures while others collect model cars and the like... In my case I was instantly hooked into buying lures online and from my local tackle shops, I admit I have now stopped buying so many lures after one of my Stumpjumpers decided to bite me back ( Went through my upper finger a few months ago ) which took the edge of my addiction.

I know it looks like overkill but as mentioned before I was actually packing my lures for my 10 day trip when I noticed Ash had started this thread, Luckily my Girlfriend ( No im not married, she should be so lucky! ) understands I need to purchase things so ive been buying as many as I can as when she falls pregnant I wont be able to buy anymore, period...


----------



## bazzoo

and Derek, you of course have explained to her that she fishes also , so you will always have to replenish your stock, pretty good hobby to have mate, hope you do well on holidays and get that babysitter for the cat, if i have to get a babysitter for jerry the wonderdog , they have to submit full psychological resume and deposit a pint or two of blood at the blood bank in case anything goes wrong they will sure as hell need it


----------



## Guest

Holy Crap PAFF :shock:

They all look so new and shiney  *drools*

I'll post some pics of my collection soon, half of it is on loan to a friend at the moment who had headed to the Clarence River Gorge for some Bassin' 

Paff, just out of curiosity, what kind of tunes did you play during your DJ'ing days?


----------



## paffoh

Looking forward to others collections!

Re : Tunes - Started off doing weddings, 21st parties etc but got into the Hip Hop Dj competition scene followed closely by a techno style music called Drum & bass ( 170bpm music, think drug fueled kids at dodgy nightclubs etc etc )... Cant say I miss it that much, 13 years of late nights and hangovers isnt exactly the life I wanted to live beyond my thirties.


----------



## Guest

paffoh said:


> Looking forward to others collections!
> 
> Re : Tunes - Started off doing weddings, 21st parties etc but got into the Hip Hop Dj competition scene followed closely by a techno style music called Drum & bass ( 170bpm music, think drug fueled kids at dodgy nightclubs etc etc )... Cant say I miss it that much, 13 years of late nights and hangovers isnt exactly the life I wanted to live beyond my thirties.


Ahh cool cool 

I am familiar with D&B........and have been to my share of dodgy clubs in my earlier 20's. 27 now so not that long ago I suppose. I'm with you though mate, cant say I miss it that much either 

Just curious


----------



## Dodge

Barry good to see a french flopy on the forum.

I have 2, one in orange, and an olive one, bought in the 60s, and not game to use them until I know what I'm doing with bass, they have an awesome reputation


----------



## bazzoo

Richo, i have 3 floppeys, and am not game to use any , although one is a little perished now, i believe they were awsome on bass, but i guess i will never know , nostalgic


----------



## Guest

Here's some of mine, still got a lot of my old stuff in storage.

Surface lures.









Large cod lures.









Small cod/yella lures.









Yella lures.









LCB's.









Stumpys.









Various, some rare, some not so rare.









Spinnerbaits & a couple of others.









And my SP collection.









Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh

<drool>


----------



## paffoh

Hahahhahahahahah I missed that 1st time round, thanks to Kraley I didnt the 2nd time ( Is that what I think it is? )


----------



## Guest

HEHEHE yeah it sure is :wink:

Cheers, Allan

ps. a bit more of my gear.


----------



## paffoh

Ooooo reels <double drool>

Look at the size of that, erm... Dream Catcher!


----------



## paffoh

Mate thats a great collection, now to start making bigger ( On the sly! )

Re : Records - Yeah i still have it all ( Including my 1200's & mixer ) except about a crate I gave away to some friends into it, few crates of Hip Hop and battle records as I used to go in the Canberra DMC competitions but best place was 4th out of 12 and never made it to the National comps... I thought people wouldnt know what the hell I was talking about, will have to have a yarn in the flesh one day eh?


----------



## bazzoo

kraley said:


> wtf???


,,,,,,,,,,, ha ha ha ha ha , you sure you catch cod and not cods, i suppose its called a "woody"


----------



## paffoh

Hehe just so happens most of us round here are killer at talking crap! ( Especially me, if were talking Redfin that is! )

Would be heaps of us keen...


----------



## Guest

bazzoo said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf???
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,, ha ha ha ha ha , you sure you catch cod and not cods, bit of a nancy boy fish that would chew on that one
Click to expand...

I've never used it :lol: it's an ornament :roll: and b4 you start yes it is bigger 

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Fishing Man

Hey Funda,

Awesome collection of lures/tackle,
hope i end up with that much some day

hey mate, what is this lure


----------



## Jay

my bass lure collection its slowely building but its no where near as good as paffs or fundas no way. i lost 2 lures yesterday so that didnt help either.

Jay


----------



## Guest

Occy.....lol :wink:

Ben that lure is an old original ploppy, they are soft like the flopy but i cant be sure if it was made by the same person.

I'll ask a mate tonight who made them and let you know.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## .329

Here's my lure collection. Let it be known that I have a habit that's fast becoming a problem...

My bream hardbodies:









Trout lures and surface lures:









LCBs and spinners:









Jigheads:









Bream plastics (grubs, minnows etc):









Other assorted plastics (larger styles for flatties etc):









And my small collection of spinnerbaits:









My rod & reel collection don't really add up to the amount of lures that I own!


----------



## paffoh

Yep, Houston we have a problem ( Welcome to the club ).

President = Funda!

Vice President = You!

Lure Junkie = Me!

Anyone else want to join 'Lures Anon'?


----------



## bazzoo

Paff, your going to have to lift your game son , funda and itchyant are walloping you, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

paffoh said:


> Yep, Houston we have a problem ( Welcome to the club ).
> 
> President = Funda!
> 
> Vice President = You!
> 
> Lure Junkie = Me!
> 
> Anyone else want to join 'Lures Anon'?


HAHAHA look what I scored today 










Cheers, Allan


----------



## Jay

what lure is that funda? it looks good for bass

Jay


----------



## Guest

jay590 said:


> what lure is that funda? it looks good for bass
> 
> Jay


I dunno what it is a mate gave it to me today, but it might be a tad big for bass :wink:

It's made out of like thong material.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Jay

oh yer i thought lighters were smaller for sum reason woops  still its a good looking lure

Jay


----------



## Guest

Hi guys yes Funda got a few lures off me when I was in a good mood.The first one is a JP mermaid lure[saddly JP is no longer with us].The second is a Peter Newell 50mm ploppy made in Tenterfield.But sorry both the lures are on longer in production.So if you see any covered in dust in the back of little old tackle shops buy them.


----------



## .329

Leftie, those in the photo are actually Juro spinner baits (if I remember correctly) where I have added a squidgy or berkley tail to them. Not much success yet, besides a couple of redfin, but then I'm still learning with them. I do have a couple of small squidgy spinnerbaits that I've been keen to try on the bream, but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Guest

Wes/blacktruck said:


> Hi guys yes Funda got a few lures off me when I was in a good mood.The first one is a JP mermaid lure[saddly JP is no longer with us].The second is a Peter Newell 50mm ploppy made in Tenterfield.But sorry both the lures are on longer in production.So if you see any covered in dust in the back of little old tackle shops buy them.


Glad to see you made it over here dude, good forum this one :wink:

I like your generous moods mate, feel free to come down n drink my bourbons more often :lol:

Welcome to the "Lord of Lures" but please no pics to show us mere mortals up ok :roll:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh

Dont listen to that Bearded drongo, post em up!

Good to see you on a better site mate, do much yakking wes?


----------



## Guest

paffoh said:


> Dont listen to that Bearded drongo, post em up!
> 
> Good to see you on a better site mate, do much yakking wes?


Yes do a bit in the yak mainly bass and bream apart from my canberra sortas for cod.I have to many lures collected over to many years.I have draws full of lures not tackle boxs these days.


----------



## bazzoo

Hi Wes , nice to hear from you , and welcome to the forum, good to have another kayaker from western sydney with us and a bass fisherman as well, looking forward to hearing from you in trip report with some photos of big bass, how about some photos of your bass lures, i have never caught one , but have declared them my favourite fish


----------



## Guest

bazzoo said:


> Hi Wes , nice to hear from you , and welcome to the forum, good to have another kayaker from western sydney with us and a bass fisherman as well, looking forward to hearing from you in trip report with some photos of big bass, how about some photos of your bass lures, i have never caught one , but have declared them my favourite fish


Oh puhleeeeeze dont encourage him :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Fishing Man

post them wes, 
we would all love to see the lures,


----------



## Guest

occy said:


> Funda, I'm surprised you haven't thought about wacking a couple of trebles on the lighter mate? :wink: :lol:


No lighters are a bit difficult to get split rings through without loss of fingers, but I've done a little experimenting with these :lol:

Shallow & deep divers.









SP & popper.









Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75

:lol: :lol: thants gold right there! well done Allan!


----------



## Jay

caught anything on em? lol

Jay


----------



## bazzoo

HHMMM Alan, lol, i think we have a serious problem here called idioticy, however its curable if you take daily doses of akff with 3 bundaberg rum and cokes after meals daily. Those" poisson poppers "are dreadly on metaCARPel fish


----------



## polylureosis

Given I spent a few hours on the weekend getting them in order - I should show them off!
And with a username like mine 

There a a few vigins still in thier boxes not on show and about 10 double ups (same lure style AND colour).

Spinnerbaits, Celtas, Minnows, crankbaits, jerkbaits








Poppers, Fizzers, gurglers, walkbaits, vibrations, squid jigs, metal slices, jigs, etc.


----------



## paffoh

Would you be interested in the position of treasurer?

Treasurer = YOU!

Nice collection mate, very well posed for the photo...


----------



## Guest

mmmm a couple of the 75mm knolls natives there too, I know a few bloke that would love to get their hands on those.

Are they the extra large bibs??

Cheers, Allan


----------



## polylureosis

Paffoh,

If you trusted me not to blow the membership funds on a few fish fooling devices I think I could invest the dosh in a few lure companies!

Funda,

Showing my distance from the cod scene - I have only ever seen the one sized bib on the Knolls.

I have a few smaller ones that I rate highly...









I do know however that they work! Even the small ones.









But here's a closer look at the big ones.

















As treasurer would it be worth me putting them up for auction on ebay


----------



## Guest

Mate I would just hang onto em, they are fast becoming a collecters item.

Yeah they work allright, they used to be my fav cod lure till I worked out the spinnerbait scene.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh

Ok after a brief round up we have :

Prime Minister = Wes!

President = Funda!

Vice President = Itchyant!

Treasurer = Polylureosis!

Chief Minister = Me!

Current availability = Opposition Leader, Minister for Finance...


----------



## Milt

HOLY MANOLI :shock: :shock: :shock:

WTF doesn't qute cut it, we are not worthy you guys are kings, the bankers in monopoly LOL 

I thought my 11 rods in the garage was too much, youre partners must be very understanding  there are some awesome collection there.

Milt,


----------



## aleg75

well after feeling some what Inadequate about the collections from others.....I thought I would stock up a little, and yes, all have been wet....and some caught fish! anyway here is a top up to my collection, as a referance the black popper is 15cm long........


----------



## Fishing Man

has anyone got any more lure collection pics,

keep em coming


----------



## megayak

Geez guys, thank god I am not the only one with this sick twisted addiction - to photo all of them would take for ever, here is a couple of the the more interesting pics


----------



## Fishing Man

hey great pics mate, 
love seein the lure collections but those with japanes tackle are even more interesting,

love those megabass lures mate, got any more pics


----------



## paffoh

A few more I managed to pick up today ( Thanks again Guru ):


----------



## .329

A few more???!!!


----------



## Fishing Man

good selection there paff


----------



## DGax65

paffoh said:


> Ok after a brief round up we have :
> 
> Prime Minister = Wes!
> 
> President = Funda!
> 
> Vice President = Itchyant!
> 
> Treasurer = Polylureosis!
> 
> Chief Minister = Me!
> 
> Current availability = Opposition Leader, Minister for Finance...


Got an opening for Foreign Minister?










I was in the process of reorganizing my lures, which gave me a chance to take some pics. The inventory is down a bit from my bachelor days. Wifey-poo was asking lots of questions, as this is the first time she has ever seen my entire inventory of lures. "So; how much does each one cost?" There's danger in anything but a vague answer my friends. I didn't want to break out the packets of Gulp or Owner hooks;price tags on those. SWMBO would probably pull out the calculator and start adding up the costs if she saw how much each packet of hooks goes for. I'm sure she wouldn't understand the need for over $200 worth of hooks. Come to think of it; I don't know why I need that many hooks :lol: 








I probably lost 20 irons to the kelp and rocks earlier this year and I haven't had a chance to replace them yet. I usually stock up at the huge tackle and boat show that is held in Los Angeles every March.


----------

